# Student with an eating disorder passing out in class?



## musicislife (May 29, 2012)

She passes out almost every day, even in a very air conditioned classroom. Would you think this is fasting hypoglycemia, given her eating disorder?


----------



## Aidey (May 29, 2012)

Is this another scenario or a real life example? Because if it is a real life example this questions is bordering on asking for medical advice. 

I frankly suggest you do a google search for the side effects of eating disorders and go from there. I can think of about 10 reasons off the top of my head on why she would "pass out".


----------



## musicislife (May 29, 2012)

thanks just did a little research


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

musicislife said:


> She passes out almost every day, even in a very air conditioned classroom. Would you think this is fasting hypoglycemia, given her eating disorder?



Omg stop already with the scenarios.


----------



## Tigger (May 29, 2012)

These are not scenarios. The purpose of scenarios is to try and have other people provide insight based on the clinical findings posted. There are no findings posted, this isn't even a call, hypothetical or otherwise. If I might, why not take a look at some of the other scenarios posted in this section and try and discern the difference. There's nothing wrong with asking questions, but you realize that the only answer to many of yours is "maybe, maybe not," right?

Sure, it could be fasting hypoglycemia. It could also be several other dozen  things. I suppose if I were to come across this patient I would, in the very back of my mind, maybe think about fasting hypoglycemia if they showed clear signs of an eating disorder. However given the multitude of body types found in a high school, I doubt anything would cross my mind beyond just skinny. If she passed out, I'd probably check her sugar too as it is not all that uncommon for teenagers to be undiagnosed diabetics for a bit until they finally go to the doctor after not feeling normal for a bit from what I am told by my own doctor.


----------



## Veneficus (May 29, 2012)

*Could I suggest?*

You post a lot of really basic scenarios, with really simple and basic treatments.

While many here (including me) are happy to help out less educated or experienced people, some basic reading above the first responder level would really answer a lot of these questions.


----------



## Joe (May 29, 2012)

I literally just ran a call like this. Dfo'd walking down the street. Jesus told her to fast, reality told her to pass out in traffic while crossing the road


----------



## Veneficus (May 29, 2012)

Joe said:


> I literally just ran a call like this. Dfo'd walking down the street. Jesus told her to fast, reality told her to pass out in traffic while crossing the road



Maybe he wanted her in heaven and you wrecked her chance


----------



## abckidsmom (May 29, 2012)

No Medical Advice

To ensure the safety of everyone, EMTLife participants are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum, private message, or via EMTLife's email feature. Information contained on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind. Participants seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or local emergency services.


Let's discuss patients or scenarios, not someone's personal medical data.  Please work to present your scenarios as hypothetical situations in order to avoid the "no medical advice" rule.


----------

